# They've posted the new Inko Colors budgie animation on YouTube!



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

This popped up on my recommended on YouTube! I'm so glad to see it finally come out. For those of you who haven't seen it, this youtube channel released the first "episode" of their short budgie anime on YouTube a long time ago. 

You can watch it here if you haven't already! 

Now for those of us that have... check out the new episode! It's adorable 😆 🥰

Inko Colors 2


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

These are so adorable, I love that it has different mutations in it!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What fun! Thank you for sharing the links with us, Star!
I've now subscribed.  Such cute little stories.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Cody said:


> These are so adorable, I love that it has different mutations in it!


Me too, that’s my favourite part 😁😁


----------



## Yaroslav Fadeev (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the link


----------

